# Nandrolone for joint pain - Deca v. NPP



## malfeasance (Feb 15, 2013)

Deca (Nandrolone Decanoate) works wonders for my shoulder pain when working chest or shoulder.  Will NPP (Nandrolone Phenylpropionate) do the same thing?  Anybody with joint pain use NPP?


----------



## pieguy (Feb 15, 2013)

They're the same drug, one just kicks in faster. You'll notice the same anabolic effects and joint relief with NPP. NPP is usually very mild side effect wise too and you don't get that bloated disgusted feeling that some peopel get on deca.


----------



## nspaletta (Feb 15, 2013)

I love npp way better then deca in my opinion. Less bloat from the faster ester and can control it very easily.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

I've ran both and as said npp is my fav.but yes both will help with joint pain considerably


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

better to deal with the problem than put a bandaid like nandrolone on it IMO 


sure u will be able to bench, but God knows what ur doing to your shoulder.. just because you can't feel it.. doesn't mean it's not there


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 15, 2013)

not worth having my dick not getting hard. Never running deca again. Tren for the win. If you want to solve this problem see a doctor, you may have a problem that orthopedic surgury can easily fix with just a puncture mark and a week off of training. An ACP shot fixed my elbow instantly no more joint pain. Last thing you want is to rip some thing apart and be done for a year.


----------



## pasamoto (Feb 15, 2013)

i just ran 350wk npp for 8wk. had some knee pain. i think patella tendonitas. didnt do anything at all.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 16, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> better to deal with the problem than put a bandaid like nandrolone on it IMO
> 
> 
> sure u will be able to bench, but God knows what ur doing to your shoulder.. just because you can't feel it.. doesn't mean it's not there


Standard Donkey and jay_steel, Understood, but an ortho said it did not need surgery, just a rest.  He said the surgery would be worse than the minor tears that are present.  I cannot rest it forever!  I took about nine months off of any benching.  Deca made it painless when benching, so there has to be something good going on with it, right?
Deca is terrible for recovery on PCT, though, which is why I am asking about NPP.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 16, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> i just ran 350wk npp for 8wk. had some knee pain. i think patella tendonitas. didnt do anything at all.



Have you tried Deca with better results for your knee pain?  I am just curious about the comparison between the two.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 16, 2013)

I like both depending on what test I'm running. I've found lately that running your ai too high negates the joint lubricating effects of the nandrolone.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------

